# محتاج استايل راس السنه و ربنا يعوض تعبكم خير



## john cena (18 ديسمبر 2008)

عوس استايل الكيراسميس بس يكون إصدار 3.6.8


----------



## Coptic Adel (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*جرب الاستايل ده هو لاحدث نسخه *


*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=69332*​


----------



## john cena (19 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جدا  بس ده لنسخه اصدار 3,7,4 

 وانا عوز 3.6.8


----------



## faris sd4l (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*اخ جوني لمعلوماتك اذا كان اصدار الستايل اعلى او اق من ستايل المنتدى يمكن تركيبه ممكن يحصل اخطاء بسيطة بالتصميم لكن معظم الاحيان بيكون الوضع طبيعي*​


----------



## MenaNarmar (20 ديسمبر 2008)

شوف دة
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=69405
لو عجبك اظبطهولك على ال 3.6.8  
انا صممتة على اساس ان اغلب الناس على اخر نسخة 
ربنا معاك ,


----------



## john cena (21 ديسمبر 2008)

اه حلو اوي و هتعبك معايه معلش و الف الف شكر


----------



## john cena (21 ديسمبر 2008)

معلش لو قدرت تخيف الون الاحمر منه شويه يبقا 1000000000  100000000  

لو مقدرتش خلاص و الف الف شكر


----------



## MenaNarmar (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*


john cena قال:



			معلش لو قدرت تخيف الون الاحمر منه شويه يبقا 1000000000 100000000
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


john cena قال:


> *لو مقدرتش خلاص و الف الف شكر*





*حبيبي بالنسبة للأحمر انت شفت المثال كصورة فالاستايل مش باين اوي*
*بعد ما هتركبة مش هتحس بية اساسا *

*اما عن الاستايل*
*نزل الموجود في الرد اللي فات اللي هو بتاع ال 3.7.4*

*وارفع الاستايل معادا ملف ال xml اللي هو ملف الاستايل نفسة*

*حمل دة بدل الموجود في الملف اللي هناك*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/76983900/32f4303e/368.html*

*بس لازم طبعا تحمل التاني والفرق انك هتركب ملف ال xml بدل التاني *

*ربنا معاك ,*
*لو عوزت اي حاجة تحت أمرك ,*​*
​**:Love_Letter_Send:*​


----------



## john cena (21 ديسمبر 2008)

عملته بس فيه حجات مش   مش مزبوطه
 انا مش عارف احطليك المنتدي فين علشان تشوفه بس لو حطيته هنا  ممكن انا عضويتي تيتلغي


----------



## MenaNarmar (22 ديسمبر 2008)

حاجات مش مزبوطة زي اية ؟
على العموم حط رابط منتداك معتقدش ان دي فيها حاجة لانه دة حل لمشكلة او مساعدة مش اشهار
او حط برنت سكرين وخلاص
ربنا معاك
واية اللي مش مظبوط بالظبط تقصدة ؟


----------



## john cena (22 ديسمبر 2008)

الي مش مظبوط الي هو الايكونات و الصور الي في الاستايل مش شغاله  وده المنتدي 

http://shababemanoel.co.cc/vb/index.php?styleid=6


----------



## MenaNarmar (23 ديسمبر 2008)

john cena قال:


> الي مش مظبوط الي هو الايكونات و الصور الي في الاستايل مش شغاله وده المنتدي
> 
> http://shababemanoel.co.cc/vb/index.php?styleid=6


 

حبيبي الاستايل شغال تمام
بس الغلط منك انت مرفعتش الفايل الخاص بالصور
بص يا سيدي
انت رفعت الاستايل خلاص من لوحة تحكم المشرف العام كدة تمام
الخطوة التانية بقي 
انك تنزل الملف التاني اللي هو خاص بال 3.7.3 
سيبك من كل الورق الموجود فية 
هتلاقي جواة فايل اسمة Narmar
الفايل دة ارفعة بال ftp او من ال cpanel لمجلد المنتدي اللي هو دة vb عندك زي ما رفعت ورق النسخة بالظبط ارفع الملف بس لاحظ انه لازم يبقي في مجلد ال vb نفسة
وهتلاقية اشتغل تمام معاك
على العموم انا بحاول ابسطلك الفكرة على قد ما اقدر مش عارف فهمت قصدي ولا لا
ولو احتجت حاجة انا تحت أمرك , 
ربنا معاك .


----------



## john cena (23 ديسمبر 2008)

الف الف شكر يا باشا تعبتيك معايه معلش


----------



## MenaNarmar (25 ديسمبر 2008)

تحت امرك يا احلي غالي 
ربنا معاك ,,


----------

